
FCC Clears Google to Pursue “Minority Report”-Like Gesture System - vinnyglennon
https://futurism.com/fcc-google-radar-gesture
======
eesmith
"Minority Report" isn't even the earliest pop-culture reference:

What about Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy:

> For years radios had been operated by means of pressing buttons and turning
> dials; then as the technology became more sophisticated the controls were
> made touch-sensitive – you merely had to brush the panels with your fingers;
> now all you had to do was wave your hand in the general direction of the
> components and hope. It saved a lot of muscular expenditure of course, but
> meant that you had to sit infuriatingly still if you wanted to keep
> listening to the same programme.

> Zaphod waved a hand and the channel switched again.

Also, the Taelon shuttles in "Earth: Final Conflict" used a gestural
interface.

